# Another Model Build



## Kenbo (Apr 12, 2020)

I thought that I would kill some time during this social distancing thing to work on another model. Although I haven't finished my train build yet (still have to make the caboose) I thought I would take a break from it to build something different. So here we go again. After 9 hours, I called it a day.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2020)

Well it's about time!
My guess is it's a helicopter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2020)

Agree w/Greg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2020)

Cobra helicopter


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2020)

A helicopter. Nah too obvious guys.
It's an old school toy. The hornetroid!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 12, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cobra helicopter



Well, you're right that it's a helicopter.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2020)

Hmmm...my guess was between a Cobra or Apache but....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2020)

I wish I had the patience AND skill to do builds like these


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2020)

Or maybe the Terminator Salvation Hunter Killer!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2020)

Bern a long time between builds Ken, we've all missed these!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 12, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hmmm...my guess was between a Cobra or Apache but....



One of these answers is correct. Logic would dictate, that if the Cobra was wrong..............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2020)

LOGIC we don't need no sticking logic!! Cobra's a snake not a helicopter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 12, 2020)

In.... wouldn't want to miss another great @Kenbo model build!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 18, 2020)

After another 6 hours in the shop, I managed to get 4 more pieces made. I made the front landing gear supports and started in on the tail body and tail wing assembly. A few dry fits and the day was gone. Amazing how fast the time slips away from you when you are enjoying yourself.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 19, 2020)

Spent another 7 hours in the shop today. Managed to get the tail trim and the tail base made and installed. Also installed the tail and the rear wing. Got the cockpit seats and lower base plate made and installed as well as the lower front gun. I didn't want it to be stationary so I made it to rotate and pivot. I started in on the cockpit framework but decided to call it a day after 7 hours. I will do more shaping on the framework next weekend I guess.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 19, 2020)



Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 19, 2020)

This is so cool! As all the others were.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

Need to put some servos and a remote motor in there. and AAA rocket engine in the back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2020)

Awesome! What color spray paint are you gonna use on this one?

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oldfolks (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Kenbo (Apr 25, 2020)

Spent the day in the shop with an exercise in patience and careful hand filing and sanding to get the cockpit and the cabin assembled. The only other piece I got made was the main rotor's base plate. Not to worry, I will be working on it again tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## wombat (Apr 25, 2020)

I always enjoy watching the process, but I can't help but wonder, if it would not be a lot easier if you just got yourself a Bigger lighter!! :)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 25, 2020)

wombat said:


> I always enjoy watching the process, but I can't help but wonder, if it would not be a lot easier if you just got yourself a Bigger lighter!! :)




I've often thought that. Either that, or smaller tools. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 26, 2020)

Spent another 8 1/2 hours on the model again today. Managed to get the front wings done as well as the rocket launcher and the missile racks. I started to work on the missile but felt myself getting tired so I called it a day for the sake of safety. Will continue next weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 26, 2020)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 2, 2020)

I was busy filming for the show and working on another project today so I only got 5 hours in on the build. (I know, I know.....what a slacker). Either way, I got the missiles finished and installed and got the front wheels made and installed. That was it. Sure doesn't sound like much when you put it that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kenbo (May 3, 2020)

Spent another 6 hours on the model today. I worked on the rear rotor, the tail trim fin and some trim pieces for the top of the copter. The rear rotor is really what took all the time though. It was a good day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 5, 2020)

I really missed that blue lighter....

So, Apache, thus the patches on the sides....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 5, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I really missed that blue lighter....
> 
> So, Apache, thus the patches on the sides....




Ummmmm, yes. LOL. That is still the original blue lighter that has been showcased in so many builds. It almost has sentimental value now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 9, 2020)

Spent 5 1/2 hours working on the build today. I got two little pieces completed and got the Turbo Shaft Engines partially done. The Shaft Engines are ridiculous to make. It took quite some time over the past few weeks to think about how I was going to go about it and most of the day to execute it and get the pieces as far as I did. I'm hoping to get them finished tomorrow and get them mounted on the helicopter. I guess we will see how that goes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo (May 10, 2020)

I have to say that these Turbo Shaft Engines are the most complex and thought provoking pieces I have ever made for a model. I worked another 8 hours on the build today. I managed to get the TSE's made and installed. I got the rear wheel made and installed. I also got the wing marker lights installed as well as the nose of the helicopter completed. It was a very productive day.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (May 10, 2020)



Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo (May 17, 2020)

After a total of 75 hours on this build, the Apache is done. Today I managed to get the main rotor hub constructed as well as the rotor blades. This build was a ton of fun and there was plenty of challenges along the way. 75 hours well spent.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (May 17, 2020)



Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2020)

That's freakin AWESOME as usual!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (May 17, 2020)

Fantastic! If the devil is in the details, that chopper is nearly satanic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 17, 2020)

Incredible. I have a difficult time finishing a 3 hour project!! Thanks for sharing these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2020)

Just incredible Ken, your patience and attention to detail never ceases to amaze me. Spectacular build!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ken that chopper looks almost ready for flight. Are the rotor blades fixed pitch or variable? just kidding. Lots of detail in that. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 20, 2020)

ironman123 said:


> Ken that chopper looks almost ready for flight. Are the rotor blades fixed pitch or variable? just kidding. Lots of detail in that. Love it.




Thanks Ray. I appreciate the kind words. For the record.....they are fixed pitch.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 20, 2020)

Wow!!! Great job. Very impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

